
Bonzomatic, 2D fragment/pixel shader live-coding tool - codetrotter
https://github.com/Gargaj/Bonzomatic
======
codetrotter
Was watching a guy coding a shader on Twitch and he used this tool. This tool
is so cool. Very tight feedback-loop!

[https://www.twitch.tv/videos/364475460](https://www.twitch.tv/videos/364475460)

